# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  А ведь скоро 9 мая..

## Александр II

А ведь скоро 9 мая.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## BSA

> А ведь скоро 9 мая.
> 
> ------------------
> Мухин Александр.


Это что на фото? Тренировка в Энгельсе?

----------


## Александр II

Точно! Ту-160, Ту-95МС ходят тройками. Сначала ходили парами, а теперь, уже недели три, ходят тройками. Ну и парами тоже иногда проходят. Ещё проходят в цепке с Ил-78 над полосой.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## BSA

> Точно! Ту-160, Ту-95МС ходят тройками. Сначала ходили парами, а теперь, уже недели три, ходят тройками. Ну и парами тоже иногда проходят. Ещё проходят в цепке с Ил-78 над полосой.
> 
> ------------------
> Мухин Александр.


Что сказать класс!

----------


## Mad_cat

Очень хорошо, что летают. Еще лучше, что с каждым годом все больше машин принимает участие. Плохо, что ВВС 4 месяца в году живет подготовкой к Параду, как бразилия к карнавалу...

----------


## Слухач

> А ведь скоро 9 мая.
> 
> ------------------
> Мухин Александр.


Cпасибо за уникальную для нас карточку, и за приоткрытие занавеса...

----------


## leha-lp

Как видео вставить, есть полет цифры 65.

----------


## leha-lp

Вот примерно так.

----------


## Александр II

Ух.. 65, 65..

И от меня ещё. На этот раз пары. И опять фотографии из окна.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## F70173

Липецкая парадная десятка

----------


## BSA

У Торжка сегодня была финальная тренировка :Wink:

----------


## AC

> У Торжка сегодня была финальная тренировка


А когда в Алабино?

----------


## airwolf

> Липецкая парадная десятка


А точно такой состав будет как на фото? У них разные вариации летают на эту тему. 

http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/airwolf_002/4/6/

Александр II,leha-lp спасибо. 65 сильно-тока наверняка как всегда не знают что такое "вынос",а если он и есть то слово боится сказать!

----------


## F70173

> А точно такой состав будет как на фото? У них разные вариации летают на эту тему


Летают разные, но это всё из-за отказов. Думаю, что всё таки это наиболее близкий вариант

----------


## Александр II

Мужики, а где сейчас идёт подготовка? Кто-где? Вот Ту-95/160 у нас(в Энгельсе) летают, готовятся, вроде ещё Ил-78 должны прилететь, летать будут в цепке, тренироваться.
Крайние 2 года почти все в Шайковке были. А сейчас как? Почти все по своим аэродромам?

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## An-Z

Не совсем по своим, но вроде бы основных аэродромов с которых будут тренировки по Параду четыре - Кубинка, Липецк, Энгельс, Сеща...

----------


## leha-lp

65 рисуют в Астрахани, но скоро перелетят, наверное в кубинку.

----------


## BSA

на Параде задействуют в двух фигурах 19 Грачей

----------


## leha-lp

Шестерку рисуют МиГ-29, пятерку Су-25. Про другие фигуры не в курсе.

----------


## Pilot

65 планировали летать из Чкаловского

----------


## Fencer

> ВКС провели воздушную тренировку парада над подмосковным Алабино | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение


В воздухе вертолеты: кадры с тренировки воздушной части Парада Победы в Алабино https://tvzvezda.ru/photo-gallery/20...14-omsH9.html#

----------


## Fencer

> В воздухе вертолеты: кадры с тренировки воздушной части Парада Победы в Алабино https://tvzvezda.ru/photo-gallery/20...14-omsH9.html#


Еще фотография.

----------


## Fencer

Пролет авиации в рамках проведения репетиции воздушной части парада Победы в небе над Калининградом https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

> Пролет авиации в рамках проведения репетиции воздушной части парада Победы в небе над Калининградом https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

Подготовка к параду 9 мая 2022 года
ВКС провели воздушную тренировку парада над подмосковным Алабино | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
Москва 04.05.22 авиационная часть в воздухе. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
Клин 04.05.22 подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
Кубинка 04.05.22 подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
В Тверской области на аэродроме Мигалово 04.05.21прошла подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
Липецк 04.05.22 подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
Энгельс 04.05.22 подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
https://cheslav-kara.livejournal.com/109038.html
Кубинка 07.05.22 подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
Клин 07.05.22 подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
Энгельс 07.05.22 подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
Липецк 07.05.22 подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
Рязань 07.05.22 подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
В Тверской области на аэродроме Мигалово 07.05.21прошла подготовка к параду 9 мая. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
http://www.kr-media.ru/news/aviatsiy...odiny-s-parad/

----------


## Fencer

Репетиция воздушной части Парада Победы https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...y/?photo=21065

----------

